

Apple lawyer going after gnome projects? - stuaxo
http://www.grillbar.org/wordpress/?p=254
First she calls the cheese project (photobooth clone) and gets it taken down, then the Xesam (shared search spec)... there must be some prior art for "IC 009. US 021 023 026 036 038. G &#38; S: computer software used for image editing, image acquisition, and image viewing"<p>[or this is a very bad April fools joke by someone!]
======
xirium
From the comments: have you also considered that its 1st of April today and
that this might be a joke?

Its slightly harder to distinguish Apple related April Fools, partly because
Apple was incorporated on Thu 1 Apr 1976.

